# Thank you! I have such admiration for you all



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

After finding out that I need to have IVF to have a chance at having my own child, I went through many different emotions, most of which I'm sure no one here is a stranger to - Shock, anger, depression, frustration and so on. 

But today, whilst folding sheets I realised something, I am actually so very luck, to be part of a group of such strong, powerful and brave women! I have such admiration for each and everyone of you, all going through your own unique journey, finding your own way through, and still managing to find time and effort to help and support those around you, and I am so proud to find myself part of this group

I am so grateful that there is a community like this out there 

I just thought all of you should be told how wonderful, caring and strong you are. 

I include the men in this as well BTW! 

Good luck to everyone! 

Amy xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

What a lovely post 

I 100% agree with you too! 

Thanks for posting this 

L x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

How very thoughtful of you to say that 
Good luck to you on your journey


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Right back at ya mysteryminx x x


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Super lovely post 
Hugs all round   we're quite a special bunch


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Fab little post mysteryminx

Easy to forget what we are all going through one way and another and your words have given me a little lift!

Good luck to everyone

Xxx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the positivity. FF is a lovely place full of kind, understanding and supportive people. Yourself included!


----------



## Musicwife (Nov 20, 2014)

What a lovely post. I totally agree! And by posting such a lovely comment, you have shown just how strong and supportive you are too - you have made a lot of people feel good.   

Sending you lots of luck for your treatment xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Mysteryminx

Such a lovely lovely post, by posting this you have given a big lift to many of the ladies on here, me included!

I know that I have made some really good friends on this site, women who have got me through the hardest times of my life and helped me celebrate the best when other people in my life just didn't realise the magnitude of them for me.

It's so good to know that in the midst of all this pain and confusion there are people like you who help to make it all feel that little bit less daunting!

I wish you the best of luck in the future!

Pudding
X


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

lovely post. We are an amazing strong bunch and it goes to show we are not alone!!


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

love this! thank you! made me cry reading. we do forget so often at how strong we are for just being able to get up everyday. i know that for me one of the reasons i am able to cope and function like a normal person most days is due to the support i get here. 

lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your heartfelt and lovely replies! They have really touched me! 
Xxx


----------

